
Implementing a Neural Network from Scratch – An Introduction - dennybritz
http://www.wildml.com/2015/09/implementing-a-neural-network-from-scratch/
======
goda90
Stopped by his assumption that I know something about machine learning. Does
anyone have any recommended resources to get on that level?

~~~
ericjang
The author probably shouldn't have listed those as requirements - it's not
really needed to understand the article.

Classification (in context of the tutorial) is determining whether the data
corresponds to a 'male' or 'female' (where 'male' and 'female' are the 'class
labels')

The purpose of 'Regularization' is to coax the network away from simply
fitting an exact match to the training data (this wouldn't be useful because
it would do poorly at any new data). In the context of the tutorial, they add
the L1 norm to the 'penalty function', so the network penalizes larger
weights.

The pictures do a pretty good job of explaining everything else.

